# 49250-umbilectomy



## codedog (Jul 12, 2011)

CAN  I bill 49250-umbilectomy with 49587 -incarcerated umbilical herina rpair  ?


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 12, 2011)

Well NCCI edits say that

49250 is bundled with 49587 and can not be billed using any modifier however it is a separate procedure and not seeing  the op report I really can't give you a proper answer. But definatley not Medicare.

Was it scheduled prior or was it part of the procedure? Does it warrent a separate dx?


----------



## codedog (Jul 12, 2011)

Was not schedule nor any extra dx ,just will leave it as 49587,thanks, you are a 
great help


----------

